# vail or winterpark?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are talking terrain parks the best ones are Breck and Keystone. If you are talking resort size than Vail is the largest resort in Colorado (and arguably the US) and Winterpark is the 4th largest in the state. 

Vail is same 'ol blue Vail. Pretty much all the run inbounds are intermediate runs. Not to say they can't be great. A powder day in the back bowls and Blue Sky is about as good as it gets. 

Winterpark, more specifically the Mary Jane side is more aggressive. If you like tree riding, it's a great spot. If you are looking to avoid trees Mary Jane is probably not the mountain for you as it's about 80% bumps, but then again you can go to the Winterpark side for cruisers. More cliff lines and chutes to be found on this mountain.

Town and nightlife wise, Vail has Winterpark all beat to hell on that one. It isn't even really a comparison. Crowds are going to be a bit less at Vail too.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ehhh....COPPER!


----------



## BTH (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys. i did a bunch of research on colorado resorts and there are so many sweet looking ones i want to go ride. I have decided on vail finally, its gonna be a more expensive but im taking my girlfriend on this trio and its also my college graduations so im gonna splurge a bit and go to vail. IM hoping to check out beavercreek as well while im there.

the thing that made me decide was the nightlife and the luxoury, and of course the possibility of powder filled backbowls. I'm not a high class guy but i really wanted a town like breck where everyone is walking around at night and is pretty etc. etc. will be nicer for my girl and more romantic blah blah.

thanks for the replies guys, hope you have agreat time in the 10-11 season

future places i will visit are winterpark/copper mountain/


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you made a good choice. Vail Village can be pretty fun at night and like you said you can just walk around. You can sort of do that in Winterpark but not really. I guess if you stayed at the resort the new base area would allow for it. Something I never really visit as when I am there I am parking at the Mary Jane side. Vail and Winterpark are two of the snowiest spots in the front range, so they are your best bets for getting powder...


----------



## BTH (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks a bunch killclimbz!! ill be in vail in mid-late january, i have cash for another snowtrip this season and i really wanted to go to winterpark cus ive heard over and over from a good friend its awesome, try both the tree riding and the cruising into chutes and cliffs hehe i like all aspects of snowboarding. Anyway thanks for helping me decide, your review was excellent! thanks again!


----------

